# RCS Water Temperature



## jimjim27 (20 May 2013)

Hi everyone

Can some one help me with my RCS i bought a batch but i've had 3-5 die on me over the course of 2 weeks. my Temp is at 25-26 and ph 6.9-7.0 Nitrate 0.

what is the best water temperature for these guys to be in?

Its strange because the others seem really colourful and active. i dont have anything that would kill them on a few snails.


----------



## livewire (20 May 2013)

I keep my CRS breeding tank at 22 with TDS level at 120, they breed like crazy.

I also have CRS in my community tank temp 25ish, the CRS wont breed in my community tank due to high TDS (280). But they do survive in the warmer water.


----------



## jimjim27 (20 May 2013)

oh right ok so my tank temp is a little high could this be the reason for the unexplained deaths?

i read that the lower temp increases colour is this true?


----------



## Ady34 (20 May 2013)

Hi jimjim,
Crystal Red Shrimp or Red Cherry Shrimp? Im guessing RCS as thats what you stated.
RCS are pretty bullet proof so if its them id suspect another issue than temperature killing them off.
CRS need more particular water chemistry, although again they will tolerate higher temperature so unlikely to be the cause unless not acclimated for several hours.
Lower temperatures reduce metabolism and slow growth rates so your shrimp last longer 

What is your water change/maintenence regime?


----------



## jimjim27 (20 May 2013)

atm im trying to do 25% a week, but if i miss a week i do a 50% the next time.

i have read a lot of people use RO water, but this is not easily accessible to me so just treat my tap water with stress coat Or Tap safe.


----------



## jimjim27 (20 May 2013)

BTW Ady32 just had a look at your Aquanano tank it looks amazing. do you rate the tank?


----------



## Dane (20 May 2013)

Have to agree with Ady, i don't think temperature is your issue. Cherry shrimp can live and flourish in most conditions. How long has your tank been set up?


----------



## jimjim27 (20 May 2013)

been setup for about 2 years, recently started planting several plants. but other than that nothing different. i have had fish living in there perfectly fine (i know shrimp don't handle change quite so well). but no fish now moved to my bigger tank.


----------



## Dane (20 May 2013)

I think that could be your problem, the new plants. Most plants are treated with pesticides unless you buy Tropica, Dennerle etc Did you rinse them thoroughly before putting them in the tank?


----------



## jimjim27 (20 May 2013)

the riccia i did as i had to place it in water to separate into small sections, dwarf hair grass i didnt. but why would only a few die why other look as if they are really health (colourful and active)?


----------



## Dane (21 May 2013)

It's a fair point and one i can't answer with absolute certainty. It is not something i have experienced. The fact you have had no problems for 2 years until adding new plants would suggest something sinister was on the plants. There has been widespread reports of people suffering heavy losses after adding new plants.


----------



## aliclarke86 (21 May 2013)

I recently added some plants to my tank and the shrimp where incredibly unhappy. flipping about and trying to jump. I started by doing a 40%ish water changed for a couple/few days to try and dilute whatever was on the plants and now everything seems tickaty boo


----------



## jimjim27 (21 May 2013)

i must say fingers crossed all the shrimp seem fine now very colourful and active. can someone tell me what temperature they would recommend for my tank i would really like to breed them at some point. but would really like to get them all settled first. so what would be the best water temp.


----------



## Dane (21 May 2013)

Cherry shrimp will be fine in anything from 16-30c, they should breed like rabbits in any temp.


----------



## Deer (20 Jun 2013)

If no other shrimp have died since could old age be a possibility? Unless of course these were fairly young shrimp.


----------

